# stuffed pork loin



## Griff (Nov 4, 2007)

The grocery store had a small loin on sale. Perfect for just my wife and I. I butterflied it and stuffed it with provolone, sliced mushrooms, spinach, a little diced garlic, and some pimentos for color. This was my first attempt at a stuffed pork loin, and it was really tasty.

After I stuffed it.




On the cutting board cooling.




Sliced shot.




Gratuitous moose shot. Mom and kid scared the hell out of me this morning when I opened the door to get the morning paper. I took this pic standing in my door with no magnification. Too bad it was dark.


----------



## john pen (Nov 4, 2007)

looks awesome...I'd eat that !


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Nov 5, 2007)

That doesnt look good at all.. not safe for human consumption. Just to be safe, you better overnight me the leftovers so I can dispose of them safely!


Seriously thou, Great Job!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 5, 2007)

I have got to give that a try. 

Looks great Griff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2007)

That looked awesome Griff!!  Had you been on your game and locked and loaded you could have been having stuffed moose loin!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

If it doesn't answer to a name it's ok to put on the cooker.
lol


----------



## john a (Nov 5, 2007)

Talk about a butt, looks like the north end of a south bound moose. Good looking loin Griff, yes sir.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2007)

Griff, that is a work of art.


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks great!!! Good Job!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2007)

looks great Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2007)

Good looking loin, nice moose butt, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks fine Griff. I saw a recipe simular  before, Yours  looks real close to the same


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 5, 2007)

looks incredible. 

Nice to see the moose family as well. 

Wow .


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks stuffed and full. The pork loin looks good too. Nice job.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 5, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> looks awesome...I'd eat that !



the moose or the pork?


----------



## Unity (Nov 5, 2007)

Man, you need PhotoShop. A one-click fix.   





--John  8) 
(PhotoShop Elements would do fine, a lot cheaper.)


----------



## Griff (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks John.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2007)

Excellent job Griff! Those things do taste good!


----------



## Griff (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Nick. I remembered some of your stuffed pork loin posts and they were my inspiration.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks great Griff.
I don't think I'd wander around your yard at night


----------



## Unity (Nov 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I don't think I'd wander around your yard at night


Yeah, well, watch your own yard, Puff -- I took this shot in MI in June.  







--John  8) 
(A few miles west and north from you.   )


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard those bad boys were making their way South


----------

